
On Disrespect, not Snowden: Analogy to why the US are acting the way they are - sdoering
http://www.gwern.net/On%20Disrespect#power
======
alistair77
The US government's attitude is akin to an angry parent shouting, "how dare
you!" at an impertinent teenager. General Alexander's statement that, "What
Snowden has revealed has caused irreversible and significant damage to our
country and to our allies" seems like a bland justification for revenge.

